# FreeBSD hardware support for Dell Optiplex 7010 (SFF)



## Baldwin (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm considering grabbing a Dell Optiplex 7010 SFF with an Intel Core i5-34xx CPU to use as a basic headless home server, primarily for backup of /home directories from other machines and for media storage.  I would like to know if any of you have experience with running recent versions of FreeBSD on this hardware.

I have found two posts which highlight issues with FreeBSD's handling of the Dell UEFI implementation on various Optiplex models - including the 7010 - but fortunately legacy BIOS mode does exist as a workaround.  Are there other similar issues to be aware of?

Concerning power consumption, this website states 35 watts which I think is reasonable, but I would like to be able to suspend the machine when not in use overnight and during working hours.  Is suspend to RAM via zzz(8) well-supported on the Optiplex 7010?  Is FreeBSD able to reduce power consumption effectively for CPUs in the Intel Core i5-34xx series when idle with powerd(8) enabled or via other means?


----------

